# Sundowner Trailer Horror Story...



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

saddly I read a post by another user very similar to yours only a month or two back that may help you if you didn't already know.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Problem is, they're going to take the position that had you done yearly inspections as part of your maintenance routines, the rust would have been discovered and easily repaired. I have a steel trailer, not Sundowner, and I inspect it at least once a year but generally I pull everything and crawl under it, 2 times/year to prevent/repair and rust issues.


----------



## LegendsChic

Boy am I glad I read this!! We are looking at trailers to purchase, and I was really leaning towards a Sundowner. I will certainly be much more aware. My husband is pretty good about looking at the floor, but just knowing there is this issue, certainly puts us more aware.


----------



## Joe4d

Pee and manure are corrosive. You have to wash them out . Any trailer that isnt washed out regularly after each ride is gonna have rust issues. Ive got a 01 sundowner, had it undercoated, I spray it out regularly and dont have any issues. Sorry but I think if you had done basic cleaning and upkeep on it you wouldn't have this problem. Sundowner and court judges will probably say the same thing.


----------



## mls

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Problem is, *they're going to take the position that had you done yearly inspections as part of your maintenance routines, the rust would have been discovered and easily repaired. *I have a steel trailer, not Sundowner, and I inspect it at least once a year but generally I pull everything and crawl under it, 2 times/year to prevent/repair and rust issues.


 
Yes.

As part of the warranty coverage (and we do not own Sundowners), we were required to pull the mats and clean the trailer. I strip everything and powerwash both of our trailers a miminim of once a year. 

Actually I don't see why anyone would NOT want to keep their trailers clean as a matter of pride much less any other reason . . .


----------



## Nanse

Wow. Why do you assume (makes an "-- of u and me") I have a filthy trailer, folks?! Golly. I was hoping for some support, not crucifixion from the community. Please don't bother to add nasty comments to a tragic situation--it really hurts!

For *everyone's* information, *Sundowner used a type of undercarriage powder coating that was defective and allowed moisture and corrosive elements like calcium and sodium chloride used on winter roads *to oxidize the frame and floor thru cracks or flaws in the coating.The results are severe rust or rot you can't see under the exterior coating that remains intact--until it falls off or chunks off like mine is. My trailer is one year out of warantee,has had maintainance too (Sundowner dealer), and the problem has NOTHING to do with what's in the trailer-pee, poop, whatever (which clearly should be cleaned out!!). The issue with the defective frame has been going on quietly for years. Sundowner is aware there are hundreds of trailers affected by frame and floor corrosion which are occuring in well-maintained trailers--and again, not all trailers made in this period were affected. Glad if yours isn't. Don't post on this comment unless you are one of the unfortunates who trusted this "excellent" company and now are left holding the bag because the trailer you bought or are paying for and now can't use has been *proven to be manufactured in a way to prove defective*. It's notable that Sundowner is very well aware of the issue and has not issued any kind of a warning, or inspection mandate, for the thousands of trailers out there that potentially have this kind of horrible problem. I've been in horses for over 40 years and remember Sundowner's opening as a company--and always dreamed of owning one. It took 25 years.
Dream has become a nightmare keeping me from earning income as an instructor/coach. Trailer will cost 6-7K to fix. Now what...?


----------



## Chevaux

Two things come to mind for me: 1) I do not know where you are from but is there not a better business bureau or consumer protection place you can speak to? Also, to whom did you speak to about the corrosion -- was it the dealership or did you go higher up and talk to the Sundowner company? A good company does not want its reputation tarnished so (I would think) when presented with irrefutable facts would be willing to reach some sort of agreement to make things right. 2) With regard to your payments, to whom are you making them? If it's the trailer company or dealership what happens if you stop making your payments?


----------



## eclipseranch

I own a 3H Sundowner w/LQ I have had zero problems, in fact I love it. However, If you have documentation that supports your claim then go forth with what you can. I don't think any one above was trying to crucify you, but the courts will require solid documentation for a claim of any kind, otherwise, it probably won't get passed a lawyers desk.
hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Nanse, you are not the only one with that problem. I had a friend that was a trailer salesperson for many years, she also suggested to not buy a Sundowner during a certain time period because of the problems. The trailer didn't have to be uncared for to rot.

Just recently while shopping for trailers we came a cross a big fancy Sundowner stock trailer(show cattle) that had a sliding center cut gate, you could move it all the way to the front, use it for a studwall or feed room, move it way back too haul cattle and load a horse or two on the back. It had a 5 ft straight wall tack room....fancy, they about had us convinced we "needed" that trailer. We would of bought it if it have Sundowner written on the nose.

Every brand has their bads years, no different than trucks. At first Platinum Coaches were the greatest and nicely built. A friend who team ropes spend a pile of money for one and has had it in the shop on several occasions because it leaks.... you just have to pick through them I guess.


----------



## Joe4d

once you have made a posting on a forum you no longer own the thread. You dont get to choose to only have people in agreement with you respond. All stories have two sides and many different experiences. If you post ,brand X is bad and I'm gonna sue dont be surprised when people with the opposite opinion respond. There are many many sundowners running up and down the road towed by happy customers. Sorry you have the problem and a I hope you can get your trailer fixed. Even if sundowner is dead wrong, being confrontational about it isnt gonna get you very far. The law is most likely on their size. About all you can do is apeal to there customer relations. Try to find some middle ground. Have you offered them something to do that would make you happy ? Frequently youd be surprised. I had a power window motor fail a couple weeks out of warrantee, dealer did nothign for me, I paid $300 for the repair. 5 days later another one failed in same spot, found out this is a ongoing problem with that year. Called ford, and just asked for help, offered sugestions like howabout a free part ? they almost right away agreed, I ended up paying the labor for the first one, got reimbursed for both parts and installed the second one by myself. Rather than an all or nothing FIX MY TRAILER demand, see if they can meet you in the middle. How about a trade in credit on a new trailer ? I dunno, call the customer service rep and ask for help. Ask what they can do.


----------



## COWCHICK77

That's a good idea Joe, call and see what they can do for you to make it right, don't hurt to ask!


----------



## N2Horses

Greetings Nance, and all others here...
I'm currently looking into buying a Sundowner from a friend, which is the infamous 1999 Valulite Sundowner Model which has been posted with all the corrision issues. I did have the trailer looked at, and only a small amount of any corresion was evident at the rear door area.The mechanic said this damage could be repaired for a couple hundred with no problem. This trailer has been well maintained, but I don't won't to end a friendship over a trailer that's going to fall apart, or hurt my equine in any way. Does anyone have a Sundowner trailer without any damage, or problems. I really like this trailer, and the price is great. 
Dang if I do, dang if I don't...


----------



## tim62988

i know i'm digging up an old thread, but when I was searching for a trailer earlier this year I found a lot of reviews/complaints about the sundowner trailer frames.

there was a time frame when some sundowner models used a thinner steel and then powdercoated so by the time that the powdercoat actually falls off the damage is already done to the steel


----------



## churumbeque

I have had several sundowners and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Valh

*I've got one too*

I have a 2006 two horse sundowner with dressing room. This summer I noticed large pieces of rust from the trailer frame (under the floor) falling off. The pieces are 1 1/2inches wide and two to three inches long. I have my trailer maintained and inspected every year religiously. I also hose the trailer out every time it is used. I would describe it as very lightly used over the last six years. There is definitely an issue with the frame that supports the trailer. I know of another person who had the same problem with a slightly older sundowner. He had a repair made (by an authorized sundowner service facility and under the direction of sundowner) that was involved and expensive (thousands) on one half the trailer. Then, the other side deteriorated six months later. He opted to trade it in because he simply didn't trust it anymore.

Currently, my trailer is in the service facility. Sundowner is pondering the solution and acting like no one has ever had a problem such as mine. From other blogs I have read it seems as if there is a problem with the powder coating on the steel and the steel/aluminum chemical reaction of the trailer 's components. You will note that they have evidently changed from steel to aluminum frame the last few years. The big question...did sundowner see this coming? How can their employees sleep at night knowing they have thousands of trailers on the road that are going to have the bottoms fall out while hauling horses the next few years. And, what human life will be lost along with our beloved horses?


----------



## Twoponies

Nanse said:


> I am interested in hearing from anyone out there who is experiencing the corrosion/rust issues on the floor and frame of Sundowner trailers produced between 1999 and 2008. These are potentially catastrophic failure issues, and there are hundreds if not thousands of trailer owners affected, many of whom may not even be aware their trailer is a potential time bomb.
> 
> I am serious about pursuing a class action lawsuit as the company continues to hide behind the "out of warranty' issue. My trailer is nine years old (one year out of structural warranty), I am still making payments, and the frame is so rusted the guy who was examining the corroded aluminum floor (a different problem) walked away in silence, after easily prying off chunks of corroded steel. I was told this corrosion issue was _years_ in the making! Just because it was discovered out of the companies' warranty period I am stuck with a useless trailer I am still paying on and can't use! I teach riding and haul to shows, and it's my only source of income. How many of you are dealing with this?! CHECK THE FRAME AND FLOOR OF YOUR SUNDOWNER! Thank God I caught mine!! Contact me for more info or to share stories. I am located in Ohio and am serious about getting the company--whose reputation I depended on for this huge investment--to make this right!! Legal action in the works, depend on it!!!


To the original poster, I have just learned that my Sundowner Valuelite is also totaled due to corrosion. I have also learned that Sundowner knew about the problem and stopped making the Vaulelite line in 2005 do to an almost 90% frame failure. For more information go to Check your Sundowner Trailer before use! - Page 3. I am sorry about your situation and mine as I am devastated about my loss too. I still owe on my trailer too and I took really good care of my trailer too not only because it carries precious cargo but because I saved for this trailer and took great pride in owning a Sundowner. 

I am interested in participating in a class action suit if anyone else is wanting to not only get reimbursed but also to prevent the loss of or injury to anyone’s equine family.


----------



## Twoponies

*2001 Sundowner*

Nanse,

I am interested to know if you got involved in a class action suit against Sundowner. If so, I am interested in participating.

Twoponies.


----------



## Twoponies

I have just learned that my Sundowner Valuelite is also totaled due to corrosion. I have also learned that Sundowner knew about the problem and stopped making the Vaulelite line in 2005 do to an almost 90% frame failure. For more information go to Check your Sundowner Trailer before use! - Page 3. I am sorry about your situation and mine as I am devastated about my loss too. I still owe on my trailer too and I took really good care of my trailer too not only because it carries precious cargo but because I saved for this trailer and took great pride in owning a Sundowner. 

I am interested in participating in a class action suit if anyone else is wanting to not only get reimbursed but also to prevent the loss of or injury to anyone’s equine family.


----------



## Golden Horse

Twoponies said:


> Nanse,
> 
> I am interested to know if you got involved in a class action suit against Sundowner. If so, I am interested in participating.
> 
> Twoponies.



Sorry to say that Nanse only posted twice on here, and it was 4 years ago, so if you have issues, I would start Googling and see if there is an active group working on this somewhere.


----------



## Joel Reiter

Toyota had a problem with the first generation Tundra pickups that was similar to this. They issued a recall for all the pickups that were registered in the rust belt. Pickups were inspected, which involved pulling the box off the frame. Frames that were in acceptable condition were cleaned and treated with a more effective coating. Frames that were badly rusted were replaced, at a cost of many thousands of dollars per truck.

Even though my Tundra has spent it's entire 14 years in Minnesota, the frame was pretty clean. I got to drive a new Prius for a few days while they cleaned and recoated it. Judging by the response in the Tundra forum, many owners did not think Toyota went far enough, wanted Toyota to buy their trucks back, wanted a new truck instead of their old truck fixed, didn't trust the dealer to do such a complicated process (possibly not an unwarranted concern in some cases), were bitterly unhappy that they had to pay for rusty or worn out parts to be replaced as part of the frame replacement, etc.

I was very pleased with how I was treated. I think Sundowner should at minimum offer a huge trade-in incentive to owners of trailers with defective frames. Based on my experience with Toyota, I would say that no matter what Sundowner does there will still be unhappy customers. But they better do something, because I just crossed Sundowner off my shopping list.


----------



## cerigs

I see that your post is 4 years old so I'm wondering what happened. I own such a sundowner with the same problem. I was told there is now a class action and Sundowner will replace the frame. Is that correct? I need to have mine replaced!


----------



## tim62988

not sure if this is appropriate but check out horse trailer world, they have a forum with a lot more info and someone over there will have the answer you are after.

when looking for a trailer for my wife & I, they were a lot of help knowing which brand/year/model had which issue:

our trailer is a 2000 or 2001 Exiss Eventer model, general concensus was that year/model/brand roof leaks are common every XX years, sure enough went to look at ours in the rain leaky roof had it recaulked life was good, 4 years later a few more small leaks so this spring same thing again probably

sundowners from a certain time period, this corrosion issue so we stayed away from sundowner


----------



## Palomine

tim62988 said:


> not sure if this is appropriate but check out horse trailer world, they have a forum with a lot more info and someone over there will have the answer you are after.
> 
> when looking for a trailer for my wife & I, they were a lot of help knowing which brand/year/model had which issue:
> 
> our trailer is a 2000 or 2001 Exiss Eventer model, general concensus was that year/model/brand roof leaks are common every XX years, sure enough went to look at ours in the rain leaky roof had it recaulked life was good, 4 years later a few more small leaks so this spring same thing again probably
> 
> sundowners from a certain time period, this corrosion issue so we stayed away from sundowner


What type of caulk did you use?


----------



## tim62988

you can find instructions over on horsetrailer world but I just took it to the local trailer dealer and had them do it

i couldn't get the old caulking to come off easily so thats why I paid to have it done, but now I have found a new disc for an air grinder that is used to clean up aluminum so may give that a spin this spring and see if I can get it off then just reseal it myself in the in-laws shop but we'll see if I can get the old stuff off easily first


----------



## EstrellaCaballo

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Smilie

Thanks to this thread, I got off my procrastinators, and had the floor of my sun downer checked
I knew that the aluminium floor, under the matts had some pin hole corrosion, and always had intended to have it fixed. Never thought that perhaps the frame itself might not be safe 
Well, had an entire new sheet of aluminum flooring installed, and the frame checked. It was okay, except the welding, done by the person that raised the axles of the trailer, as our' new' truck is higher then our old truck, and not enough clearance 
would have been possible, by simply lowering the goose neck hitch.
Seems the welding for that was not up to par, so was re done.
$1,500 dollars later, but at least I know my horses are safe.


----------



## Joel Reiter

Smilie said:


> our' new' truck is higher then our old truck, and not enough clearance would have been possible, by simply lowering the goose neck hitch.


This issue could be its own thread. I see goosenecks going down the road all the time with the front end too high in the air. With a bumper pull you just go down to the farm store and spend $30 for a drop hitch and everything is perfect. With a goose neck there is no convenient or inexpensive fix. I think this is a real failure on the part of the trailer manufacturers -- how hard would it be for them to offer more than one neck configuration to work with taller trucks?


----------

